# Doepfer Keys: sensitivity & velocity-response curves



## Breitenbach (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for any expert users of the Doepfer LMK2+ and LMK4+ master keyboards.

So the issue plain and simple is that, while the keys themselves on this keyboard feel extremely close to a real grand piano, the actual signals being sent to the sample instruments, specifically pianos, is really bizarre and seemingly erratic. 

It's all thanks to one serious problem, no matter what settings I've changed, I've found that you simply have to push too hard to get even a velocity of "1" to come through. You have to really press at a specific depth and speed to play softly. Compounded on that, the standard linear velocity curve that the keyboard turns on with introduces high velocities way too soon as you press harder on the notes. Ultimately the result is a tiny window in which you are able to access low to low-mid velocities. More often than not, if you are carelessly playing you are hitting velocities ranging from 80-127. The range of 10-40 is nearly impossible. 

Fortunately, there is a small work around, which is the use of the customizable velocity curves (see attached photos). The manual itself validates that high velocities are introduced too soon, but it doesn't say anything about increasing the overall sensitivity of the keyboard. 

I grew up playing real pianos, and having the freedom to play with an extremely delicate touch. The Dopefer keyboards get an A+ in many departments, but in its current state, it's absolutely awful to try to play virtual pianos through. It isn't sample library specific either. It happens on every piano library I have across different companies. It also isn't keyboard specific as I own 2 LMK4+ and they both suffer from the same issues. Any help would be extremely appreciated. Trying to play classical piano on this thing screws with my head!


----------

